# Us again!



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Darla-very much her sweet mums daughter








Lorne-typical Nic son








Angelus-naughty but very,very nice








Cordelia-Supertrooper and first lady of our Angels








Drusilla-again a typical lovin' Bluegal








Spike-a purrrrrmachine
Just over 11 wks and the time for them to torment and trainOops i mean bring lots of joy and pleasure to their new familys will be soon upon usGod help their new families


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They look like they have bags of purrsonality! Great photos


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Kaz,My oh will be chuft when i tell himAnd as for peronality...they sure do oodles and ooodles of the stuff


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG I am in Mese heaven - stunning babies


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloomin hek, they've grown Kels. That top piccie is absolutely brill


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Debbie and C,the group shots can pretty much only be taken as their about to re-energise for another tazzy time or just waking before they embark on tazzy time


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

absolutely adorable..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They've grown into beautiful babies Kelly, it's been a joy to see them as each week goes by*


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

I just adore Angelus - those ears are fab! 

Beautiful little family 

xxx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Great photo's (as usual) of some little beauties.


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautifulevery single one of em.


----------

